# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  How to participate remotely and get your points heard

## TheFridge

Aloha,  so UDS is around the corner and Ill be attending it.  Im really looking forwarding to meeting some of the folks that I met last May and also new people.  UDS Lucid is taking place in Dallas Texas, which is going to be 6 hours behind Irish time folks.  But that shouldnt be a reason not to take part remotely.


Remote participation is encouraged, via IRC,  Lifestream Gobby and Live Stream.  There are a number of EXTRA channels to join as each room at the venue will have a different track topic in it every hour.  So its not by Stream type so you do have to keep an eye on the time table.  Im posting today so you know in advance.  The Overall discussion, including plenary: #ubuntu-devel-summit on freenode.

Discussion Channels – The tracks are shuffled around different rooms, so the irc channels are /per room/, not per track. Here are the channels, which corresponds to the room of the session in the schedule.

#ubuntu-uds-waverly#ubuntu-uds-stanford#ubuntu-uds-madison#ubuntu-uds-esmeralda#ubuntu-uds-mayflower#ubuntu-uds-riviere#ubuntu-uds-vinoy#ubuntu-uds-presidente#ubuntu-uds-riogrande#ubuntu-uds-lonestar1#ubuntu-uds-lonestar2#ubuntu-uds-lonestar3#ubuntu-uds-alamo1#ubuntu-uds-alamo2For Icecast  see the link here

A stream of all Ubuntu and UDS posts made to Identi.ca, Twitter, and Flickr can be found at http://summit.ubuntu.com/media/lifestream.html or if you just want to follow a certain track here is a list of them

 @udscommunity
@udskernel@udsqa@udsfoundations@udsmobile@udsdesktop@udsserverGobby is my new best friend, having used it last May I found it an excellent resource and try and use it whenever I can.  Everyone can take part using this, so an ideal way is to have the IRC channel open, or stream coming in and having the gobby document open. You can see extra thoughts been added here, or reasons for comments made in the channel, you can also add your thoughts here.

gobby.ubuntu.com
Gobby is being used at UDS to collaborate on the specifications that are being written and to facilitate remote participation.To take part, please install Gobby (available in universe) and tell it to connect to gobby.ubuntu.com. You will be presented with a list of documents being edited. During any session or meeting, and particularly at the end of one, please do make a local backup of your documents. *WARNING:* There is a new gobby in karmic, gobby-infinote, we will NOT be using this at UDS since we need for people on older releases to participate. Ensure you are using the “gobby” package.

Finally, to take part Id suggest a few things, have the channels joined before hand, a browser open with the timetable on it and remember each Room will have a different track topic in it at different times.  If you have the icecast running, perhaps wear a set of headphones so you can hear better without distractions. If youre in a channel and someone is talking and they are faint do write on the channel asking them to *SPEAK UP YOU CANNOT HEAR THEM*! you wont be the only one!

If you make a comment on IRC and you want it to be conveyed to the people in the room, tell someone, perhaps make it *bold* so it stands out if its a busy discussion.  But do poke again if it was missed and you want it conveyed.

Use gobby, and take part, you are a part of the community also, youre comments are needed to help shape Lucid. Save the document afterwards locally if you like so you have a reference for it, I found that useful 2-3 months down the line when I wanted to refer to ideas that came up last May.

One other thing, on freenode you are limited to join a maximum of 20 channels.  If you need to join more you need to join #freenode and ask a staffer there to allow you to join 20+ .

Also all of the information and more is here

Originally posted by Laura Czajkowski here on 11/12/2009 09:40 am



More...

----------

